# early Opel Bicycle



## whiplash1198 (Oct 9, 2017)

I bought an early Opel Russelsheim bicycle. Looks early 1900's. Does anyone know anything about these or have ant resources. Thanks


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 9, 2017)

Cool! Can we see a close up photo of the badge?


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks European.........?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2017)

German.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks like a Miller kickstand though! V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Would like to see more photos please? Any frame numbers?
It does look like an earlyish example, but there wasn't much change stylistically from the TOC to the 60's really with many German cycles. 
Nice find!


----------



## whiplash1198 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## whiplash1198 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## whiplash1198 (Oct 10, 2017)

It is German. The research I've done the started making late 1800's. The name Russelsheim refers to the factory they were made which would help date the bike, I think its one of the earlier ones


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 10, 2017)

Opel, as in Opel the carmaker?


----------



## whiplash1198 (Oct 10, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Opel, as in Opel the carmaker?



I think later they may have started making cars not sure

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 10, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opel

Pretty sure,


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Opel, as in Opel the carmaker?



Like most European car manufacturers, they started out as bicycle, or sewing machine manufacturers. Even MG started out as a bicycle business.
One exception is De Dion Bouton, who made cars first, then bicycles, but that's a whole other interesting story!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's a 1911 example for comparison, from the  Thomas Hillgärttner collection.


 
And an early ad.....


----------



## whiplash1198 (Oct 12, 2017)

So, the million dollar question. What do you think it's worth? Anyone interested?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm no good or fun at that, I always say whatever is paid for it, plus I'm cheap before I build up... Tempest was $50 and $70 or so for shipping from New York State and Germaine my 1995 Schwinn was a gift. All my money until last year was going into parts and accessories. It's definitely a great find and I really appreciate the care you put into it.


----------



## Velo-dream (Oct 17, 2017)

look here for more info:

http://www.altesrad.net


----------

